# How is glass-filled nylon at handling fork hits? (Flippinout Scout)



## piojo (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm having big trouble with fork hits. My cardboard composite slingshot broke after three hits at the weakest part of the fork. My denim-epoxy slingshot doesn't even dent when I hit the fork, though it leaves a mark. But I'm not enamored with the shape.

How will a glass-filled nylon slingshot (specifically, the Scout) respond if I hit the fork twenty times? I'd like it to last at least long enough for me to improve my technique!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Piojo,

A Scout can handle lot of abuse and it's a tough slingshot. 20 forkhits? Well depending on the ammo, the draw and many other things, but of course if there is a high risk of forkhits it's not ideal to rise draw weight and ammo weight. Safety first.

Have you seen videos from Charles? You can find these on this forum, but for now I'm linking the YouTube directly.











There is a ton of valuable information to start with.

Nathan also has a two part video on forkhits, but that covers lot of different materials. Not completely relevant to your original question, but definitely worth to be shared and watched if you have interest in the issue.











Hope it helps your efforts for ironing out this forkhit phenomenon.

Have a nice day, :wave:

Tremo


----------



## piojo (Jan 3, 2016)

Tremoside said:


> if there is a high risk of forkhits it's not ideal to rise draw weight and ammo weight.


Hi, Tremoside. Are you saying I should use smaller shot to protect the slingshot or my teeth? (I will use BBs if needed, until I'm better.)

And thanks for the videos. It should be fine if glass-filled nylon is as tough as phenolic-impregnated wood. Nathan's videos had great tips, and validated my decision to buy the Scout.

And hey, you designed the TenTon Hammer! That was my "cardboard composite" slingshot I accidentally destroyed (sorry). I can't even describe how satisfying it feels in the hand--it was even better before I filled the ridges between the cardboard layers. As I gripped it, it gripped me back. I may try to make a plaster mold from the broken slingshot to make an unbreakable version.


----------



## RealLucky (Dec 28, 2015)

piojo said:


> Hi, Tremoside. Are you saying I should use smaller shot to protect the slingshot or my teeth? (I will use BBs if needed, until I'm better.)\


I think what Tremoside was saying is to use the same strength bands and weight (not necessarily size) of ammo, as this may alter your fork hits. When I started out, I kept getting fork hits to the bottom fork using 1/2" steel. What I was doing wrong was anchoring to my cheek after having drawn up the frame, not allowing me to easily see the frames position, causing it to be slightly uneven, causing the fork hits. 3/8" steel had none of these issues, but I think those were BARELY passing over the fork.

If you're really worried about fork hits, my Pocket Predator slingshots have all held up amazingly to my... 20? 50? fork hits. Some denting in the polymer, but none more than 1/16" in. The Hex-nut i had a fork hit with though, that chewed in about a 1/8" gouge, but that was easy to round down with a dremel tool.


----------



## RealLucky (Dec 28, 2015)

Also, what I did (and still do) to keep from damaging my slingshots, was cut up a few of those big pink erasers (not my idea, someone else's on here) into 4.5 to 5.5 gram rectangular chunks. These way about the same as my .35 lead hunting ammo, although they're a bit larger. They are great for indoor shooting, and cause much less damage to whatever they hit.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The older Generation One Scouts were constructed of the glass- filled nylon . This one can break from a fork hit if you cut the tube slot on the upper fork . The latest new generation is constructed from polycarbonate plastic . ( A very strong plastic also used in safety glasses to give you an idea of it's impact resistance ) . So if you order a new Scout you will receive the stronger version . The older version is no longer available unless you find a used one .


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

piojo said:


> I'm having big trouble with fork hits. My cardboard composite slingshot broke after three hits at the weakest part of the fork. My denim-epoxy slingshot doesn't even dent when I hit the fork, though it leaves a mark. But I'm not enamored with the shape.
> 
> How will a glass-filled nylon slingshot (specifically, the Scout) respond if I hit the fork twenty times? I'd like it to last at least long enough for me to improve my technique!


You should post some info on how you shoot. OTF or TTF? What grip are you using? Then if Charles' videos aren't enough to fix you someone can offer some advice. Honestly, fork hits shouldn't even be a concern.

As for the durability of the Scout, I wouldn't be concerned at all. The Scout is an absolute beast of a sling.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Piojo,

Thank you very much for the TenTon comment. I'm glad to hear such a positive feedback on the grip! Thanks!

Materials are one thing, construction is an other. If you are looking for a solution the best if try to improve your technique and also find the slingshot for yourself. 3/8" or 8mm ammo is great for practicing and learning. BB might work, but it's depending on your finger sizes etc. I'm not against BBs, do like them, but might be not the best for learning or polishing slingshot skills in the early stages. Marbles are also good option. For a 5-10 distance these are great.

Lighter ammo with a light band. Make sure your thumb is straight when holding the pouch and try to pinch the ammo inside pouch. There are many other working methods, so you have to check lot of things. Just be consistent, build the skills step by step and you will be satisfied.

A Scout is the best partner in this journey 

Take care, and again, thanks for your time you spent with the TenTon,

Tremo


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Very interesting post. Thanks all!!!


----------



## piojo (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks for the advice, everyone! I think I have a lot to try to put into practice next time I shoot.

@Phoul Mouth, thanks for your offer of advice, but I can't really explain how I've been shooting, since I've tried two slingshot designs, two ammo sizes, three band types, and two band orientations.  I know I should stick to one configuration, but before I do that, it's a prerequisite to find something that seems like it'll be fun to shoot for all those hours, and not too difficult to manage.

@Tremo, when I get some time, the TenTon will be reborn as epoxy-laminated denim. I don't even know how strong that material is, besides that fork hits leave no dent.


----------



## piojo (Jan 3, 2016)

treefork said:


> The older Generation One Scouts were constructed of the glass- filled nylon . This one can break from a fork hit if you cut the tube slot on the upper fork . The latest new generation is constructed from polycarbonate plastic . ( A very strong plastic also used in safety glasses to give you an idea of it's impact resistance ) . So if you order a new Scout you will receive the stronger version . The older version is no longer available unless you find a used one .


Nathan (or other company rep) from Simple Shot just told me this slingshot is glass-filled nylon. What's your information source?


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

A run of Scout's were made of polycarbonate. I received my newly ordered one and it's also glass filled nylon.

Simple Shot always looking for the best solution to make it strong but also reduce slip on grip. Saying this or that material is stronger or not is not that simple. Injection molding is a complex process, that uses a heated material. Cooling, time of cooling, pressure, input materials, mixing... all different factors.

Both polycarbonate and glass filled nylon are working good. I like the grip of nylon btw.


----------



## piojo (Jan 3, 2016)

Yeah, my hot glue guns and pocket knife handles are made of glass-filled nylon. The texture seems good, but I know exotic materials can be even better.

Funnily, my initial concern was about handling absurdly frequent fork hits, but since I started using the Scout, I haven't had one. It's probably a combination of having fairly wide forks, and using thumb-support grip instead of pinch grip.


----------

